# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  تحريك الشفتين في الصلاة

## أم أروى المكية

سئل فضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
هل يجب تحريك اللسان بالقرآن في الصلاة أو يكفي بالقلب ؟
فأجاب فضيلته بقوله:
 القراءة لابد أن تكون باللسان فإذا قرأ الإنسان بقلبه في الصلاة فإن ذلك لا يجزئه، وكذلك أيضاً سائر الأذكار، لا تجزئ بالقلب، بل لابد أن يحرك الإنسان بها لسانه وشفتيه؛ لأنها أقوال، ولا تتحقق إلا بتحريك اللسان والشفتين . أهـ
انظر كتب ورسائل للعثيمين .

----------

